# Tire size help!!!



## AllenBlank88 (Jul 21, 2016)

So I need new tires for my Cruze. Currently it is lowered on eibach springs and I have 18/8 MSR rims. I've always ran 225/45 tires but am wanting something wider. Wondering if anyone has run a 255/40 (looking them up online they are exactly like the 225/45 size wise except an inch wider). Or if anyone has run 245/40? Trying to figure out if they will work. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I currently run 245/40/18 on mine with no issues at all. I have thought about 255/40, but think I'll stay with 245.


----------



## AllenBlank88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh cool have you lowered yours also?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah. It's on bilstein coilovers. Not sure how much, probably 1.5-2"


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

if you're planning to buy new tires for your Cruze, 245/40/18 is a good choice.

Check out this thread, might be helpful too
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...pension/119465-how-wide-tires-can-you-go.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...spension/13159-18x8-wheels-pics-new-site.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Any tire dealer around here will only put the tires on your car that label says inside of the front door.

But this doesn't stop you from doing this yourself behind your shed at night. 

Do you have a shed? If you don't, your bedroom will also do.

Now I am running into more and more people getting a tire replaced or repair are ending up with broken pressure sensors. And having a fight about this.

When you look at how close that valve stem is to the bead of the tire, really darn close, sure can't push that bead down very far or snap. Thinking about it, really a stupid location for this way over priced sensor.

So thinking about writing my congressman for a far better location for these sensors, like up their butts.


----------

